# Sticker



## hometrainer (22. Juli 2019)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem runden Rocky Mountain Sticker für die Heckscheibe.
Wo bekomme ich relativ günstig oder gratis einen?
Danke im vorraus für eure Infos


----------



## Deleted 416627 (24. Juli 2019)

Rocky Mountain Logo Car Decal
					

ARM9331000 Slap one of these fancy stencil decals on your rear-view window and show the world you are one of us. *Please do not buy our car decal if you drive like a jerk. Colour: black/red/white Made in USA




					shop.bikes.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

